# Breast Implants - love them or regret them?



## carras

Post on another board got me thinking...

For those of you ladies who have them:
- why did you get them?
- do you love them?
- do you regret getting them?
- how have they affected your self-esteem?
- have they improved your life/sex life?


----------



## JenniferMarried36

First off I think that Cosmetic Surgery is a personal matter and nobody has a right to judge a woman for it if it makes her feel better about herself.

I don't have anything against breast implants and I have considered them myself since they are alot saggier after breast feeding and I am 145 lbs and only a 36C.

Here is a reason why I think it is a personal choice:

1) I have 2 girlfriends who had 34Ds growing up. They were confident, the envy of alot of us since they had a small waist as well. After they breast fed their children they went down to a B cup. They lost volume and perkiness on their breasts. Are we to judge them for wanting what they previously had?

2) Another friend of mine is a size A and is incredibly insecure. She also has large areola too. Are we to judge if she wants to go bigger to make her breasts proportional?

3) Let's face it, due to hormones, most teen girls are bigger breasted than previous generations of girls. A size C or D is quite common nowadays in high school so if a woman is smaller than alot of 13 or 14 year olds, how can't she feel insecure? I am sure most men would feel insecure if they knew freshman boys had a bigger penis then them too.

We all have our opinions but I think it is left up to the individual and let them make the decision.


----------



## Mavash.

My best friend got them. They improved her self esteem so much that she finally got the nerve to leave her crappy husband. 

Her new boyfriend is enjoying them now.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

carras said:


> Post on another board got me thinking...
> 
> For those of you ladies who have them:
> - why did you get them?
> - do you love them?
> - do you regret getting them?
> - how have they affected your self-esteem?
> - have they improved your life/sex life?


i got them bc my exh loved big breasts and my barely b-cups weren't enough.i got tired of seeing him look longingly at the big breasted gals and make pa comments about my breasts

i don't hate them as much as I used to but I am not a fan of them.

I regret it.everytime i shop for shirts,bras,bathing suits...i regret them.

i've always had a healthy self esteem except for that lapse when i went into crazyland and let my ********* ex make me feel like less than a woman bc i didn't have bodacious tatas.
my breasts don't dictate my self esteem. so i'm fine on that.

my breasts don't dictate how good or bad my sex life is. if i had no breasts I'd still be rocking a kick a$$ sex life ;-)


----------



## ScarletBegonias

for what it's worth, I don't care what other women choose to do with their body.it's their choice.implants can be great for many women...just not for me.


----------



## Mavash.

That's my point. My friend got them because her husband and I quote didn't like her being a member of the "itty bitty titty club" so she got them done then realized her husband was an ass who didn't love her for who she was so she left him.


----------



## This is me

Mavash. said:


> My best friend got them. They improved her self esteem so much that she finally got the nerve to leave her crappy husband.
> 
> Her new boyfriend is enjoying them now.


If the wife wants new boobs the odds your marriage is in danger increases drastically. Sex ranking goes up per the MMSP and so does the wandering eyes.


----------



## This is me

Maybe I am old school, but fake anything is unappealing. Does that make me a naturalist?


----------



## Mavash.

This is me said:


> If the wife wants new boobs the odds your marriage is in danger increases drastically. Sex ranking goes up per the MMSP and so does the wandering eyes.


My husband said the same thing. When I told him she was getting them done he said "she'll leave him soon". 

He was right.


----------



## southern wife

carras said:


> Post on another board got me thinking...
> 
> For those of you ladies who have them:
> - why did you get them?
> - do you love them?
> - do you regret getting them?
> - how have they affected your self-esteem?
> - have they improved your life/sex life?


LOVE THEM! Went from a small B to a large/full C.

I got them to make my body more proportionate and make me feel better about myself. I was not married at the time, so I didn't do it for ANY man...........just me!! One of the best decisions of my life.

Will never regret getting them, and would do it all over if I had to.

My self-esteem greatly impoved afterwards.

My sex life has always been goood, before and after. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## carras

Mmsp?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Two of my friends have saline implants but they got it for reasons you don't ever want to face. They got breast cancer at a young age. The implants were done as part of the reconstruction after their mastectomies. They seem pleased with the results. One friend even allowed me to touch them as part of a public service about the importance of mammograms. It felt pretty natural. 

The other person I know who has them looks good with hers. She's a workout fanatic. Very toned everywhere but low body fat percentage. The implants look nice on her. I think she went with silicone implants.

None of them left their spouses after getting implants. 

If women want implants, they've been informed of the surgical risks and they have the money to spend on the procedure, I say go for it. Make sure you do it for you, not someone else. It's a drastic body modification, but I don't have a problem with the procedure itself.


----------



## carras

To re-focus the question...

What would have helped in your decision-making process before getting them to help you better understand whether you would love them or regret them?

For example, I bet if you got them to please a man, you might regret them. If you got them because of your low self-esteem and/or body image then maybe you love them. Just guessing here.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

It's so hard to say how you'll feel about something like this. You never truly know what it'll be like until you do it. 

I think your chances for regret are higher if you're doing it for someone else of course. but even if you're doing it for you, it might backfire and make you feel worse bc having bigger breasts didn't magically fix your self esteem issues.


----------



## carras

ScarletBegonias said:


> It's so hard to say how you'll feel about something like this. You never truly know what it'll be like until you do it.
> 
> I think your chances for regret are higher if you're doing it for someone else of course. but even if you're doing it for you, it might backfire and make you feel worse bc having bigger breasts didn't magically fix your self esteem issues.


Absolutely agree - that's why I'd love to get women's opinions on this - why they did it and whether they love/regret them to see if there's a pattern there. 

Souther Wife - it seems you did it for self esteem issues and love them, but Scarlet, sounds like you did it for another and regret them - correct?

Also, still looking for definition on MMSP please.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

regret them,yes.

also,my mother got implants bc she hated her "saggy mommy bewbies". she's in love with her breasts now lol i think she loves them more than her husband loves them. ;-)


----------



## wiigirl

Mavash. said:


> My best friend got them. They improved her self esteem so much that she finally got the nerve to leave her crappy husband.
> 
> Her new boyfriend is enjoying them now.













Lol....I dunno why but that totally made my day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Posse

MMSP is likely a typo meant to say MMSL.


----------



## This is me

carras said:


> Mmsp?


Married Man Sex (life) Primer

I notice some use MMSL


----------



## This is me

I find a Primer more important than a Life of it.


----------



## Lyris

I've got them. I always hated how small they were, I felt out of proportion. Real pear shape. 

Haven't regretted them for a second. I went from a B to a D, had an excellent surgeon, silicon gel placed behind the muscle, no problems breastfeeding two children afterwards and in fact, after five years of continuous breastfeeding they still look great.

The fact that my husband really likes bigger breasts had something to do with it, although he never suggested I have them and in fact argued pretty strongly against them. Anyway, it was ten years ago now, and I'd do it again.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xena74

After nursing my son for 2 yrs, I was smaller than a AA (now a full C). I chose to get them, hubby is a butt man, not boobs, so he didn't really care either way.

My self esteem, really good now, and no, did not leave my husband.

I do regret them soemtimes, like when I have to get a mammogram. Hurts like heck to have them move them thing. Very worried they will pop it when they squeeze it too. 

Other than that, no regrets.


----------



## WillK

Let me speak for my wife on this one..



carras said:


> Post on another board got me thinking...
> 
> For those of you ladies who have them:
> - why did you get them?


My wife got them after we met and before we got married because she had wanted to. She had 36B breasts and felt they were too small. She was all the bigger the better, and I got her to go with a full 36D (she wanted bigger).



> - do you love them?


At first she really got a boost to her self confidence. By the time she was done with them (I'll get to that later) she was tired of the attention she got by having them.



> - do you regret getting them?


I've asked her that and she says she doesn't regret having gotten them, but she also doesn't regret being done with them.



> - how have they affected your self-esteem?


It did give it a boost initially... It isn't that the boost went away per se, but when her implants deflated she didn't really lose self esteem... I think it was kind of a placebo affect, sort of.. the self esteem was not a result of the implants in the end.



> - have they improved your life/sex life?


I'll admit I was turned on by her having the implants, but she lost sensitivity by getting the implants and even now it's not all the way back. Playing with her breasts was more fun without the implants. 

My wife had saline implants, and they weren't as movable. She couldn't bring them together with any bra, for example.

After 10 years one leaked and deflated, and she had a doctor pop the other one so it'd leak and deflate the same. She hasn't bothered getting the bags taken out.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

It took me a very long time to accept my size. Especially after being teased all my life, even my own mother made fun of me.

With my husband, I was able to become very confident and able to shower and walk around nude in front of him. I always wanted/dreamed about having this done, but now that I'm older I've changed my mind. Plus, being smaller chested has kept me motivated to stay as thin as possible. People can comment on my size and I don't care what they think. I'm very content with life, especially with my husband.


----------



## geek down

implants done right and for the right reasons are not a bad thing. Its when they put in DD bags into A cups and then overfill them with solution that makes implants look bad. 

Nice high Bs or low Cs made into low Ds are not bad, as there is alot of natural material infront of the implant. Plus position, fill level and type have alot to do with the final outcome.

My stbxw had Cs and I loved them. She had knee surgery and gain alot of weight and they went up to DDs. She LOVED the way they looked and I loved the way they felt. She didn't like the rest of her, but loved her new big boobies. when she lost weight, they went down to low Bs and had alot of marks and sagged quite a bit. i still liked the way they felt, but she hated the way they looked. She wanted to go DDs and I told her I felt that that would have looked bad out of a shirt. before we could go to get a second opinion, she left..


----------



## BeachGuy

This thread is worthless without pictures. Bwhahahahah!

(Sorry....I just had to say it.)


----------



## chillymorn

My opinion is I like natural everything.

I find all breast sizes attractive if they are on a women who loves me and also accepts my flaws.

someone who is confident that I think they are sex no matter what and someone who thinks I'm sexy no matter what. now that the action.


----------



## danie12

I used to think I wanted breast implants when I was younger. I’m fairly small (A/B cup) and pretty thin (but not skinny) and quite tall (5’9”). I was always pretty self conscious of this part of my body….probably because I don’t measure up to the ideal of what sexy is portrayed to be. I’d never really had the money to do this so it was always just a dream sort of thoughts. 

Now, I’m very confident in myself. It helps that my husband of 20 yrs treats me as the sexiest woman in the world. It helps that there are other men that find me sexy (although I do not encourage this, it just happens). Mostly, it helps that I’ve learned to love myself for me. I think if I felt I had to get this surgery done to please my husband I’d probably not want to remain married to him. 

We’re in a position now were we could afford this for me. But no. After really thinking hard on this I decided I couldn’t be comfortable in my own body anymore if there were some foreign objects inside of me. I don’t think I would like the feeling of having something on my chest all the time. 

I think I’d much rather spend that money on a trip for us to go explore the world.


----------



## CandieGirl

Mavash. said:


> My husband said the same thing. When I told him she was getting them done he said "she'll leave him soon".
> 
> He was right.


My husband and 2 of my ex boyfriends can all claim that the tits they paid for walked out the door within a few months of implantation.

So I'm sure in many cases, a woman's desire to get breast implants has nothing to do with her self esteem, unless she is completely disfigured to to illness or other causes. She got them to please some guy who isn't happy with her as she is, or to attract some other guy, cuz she couldnt possibly do that without the tits. JMO.


----------



## xena74

CandieGirl said:


> So I'm sure in many cases, a woman's desire to get breast implants has nothing to do with her self esteem, unless she is completely disfigured to to illness or other causes. She got them to please some guy who isn't happy with her as she is, or to attract some other guy, cuz she couldnt possibly do that without the tits. JMO.


For me it was remembering growing up being teased by every boy/man about the size. The worst came from my brother who would say, "your like a 2 by 4, flat as board and easy to nail"

At 6ft tall, I looked so unproportioned. I had good self esteem other than that. I used to model for almost 10 years. (back when flat chested and waifish was in) Think Kate Moss style, I knew I was attractive, but felt less attractive when around women with even B cups, who wern't that pretty.


----------



## carras

xena74 said:


> At 6ft tall, I looked so unproportioned. I had good self esteem other than that. I used to model for almost 10 years. (back when flat chested and waifish was in) Think Kate Moss style, I knew I was attractive, but felt less attractive when around women with even B cups, who wern't that pretty.


Xena - thanks for our input. This is how my W feels - she is very, very pretty, excellent body, great ass, but just a very small chest (she always says that mine is bigger than hers). She feels that a small C would bring her into proportion.

I'm worried about health issues, screening for breast cancer, etc. Someone we know had the defective implants that were using industrial grade silicon from China and that really put a scare in me (she had them removed).


----------



## xena74

carras said:


> I'm worried about health issues, screening for breast cancer, etc.


I would suggest she get the BRCA genetic test before she gets them. If I had know I was positive before, I may not** have gotten them. I got them under the muscle, so the breast tissue is on top. Makes it easier to get mammograms and really see anything worth wild. My DR. always gives me a ultrasound to each year because i'm positive for the breast cancer gene. 

Resently diagnosed with breast cycst's, and had to go to a breast specialist. She said every women should be tested before implants in her opinion.


----------



## carras

xena74 said:


> I would suggest she get the BRCA genetic test before she gets them. If I had know I was positive before, I may not** have gotten them. I got them under the muscle, so the breast tissue is on top. Makes it easier to get mammograms and really see anything worth wild. My DR. always gives me a ultrasound to each year because i'm positive for the breast cancer gene.
> 
> Resently diagnosed with breast cycst's, and had to go to a breast specialist. She said every women should be tested before implants in her opinion.


Very helpful - thanks.


----------



## CandieGirl

xena74 said:


> For me it was remembering growing up being teased by every boy/man about the size. The worst came from my brother who would say, "your like a 2 by 4, flat as board and easy to nail"
> 
> At 6ft tall, I looked so unproportioned. I had good self esteem other than that. I used to model for almost 10 years. (back when flat chested and waifish was in) Think Kate Moss style, I knew I was attractive, but felt less attractive when around women with even B cups, who wern't that pretty.


I got teased, too...I was very thin, 120lbs and 5'11'' until mid 20's. Very small B's. Ove the years, I gained weight, filled in all over, and have D's now. Glad I didn't bother with the surgery, as it turned out, I didn't need it.


----------



## carras

CandieGirl said:


> I got teased, too...I was very thin, 120lbs and 5'11'' until mid 20's. Very small B's. Ove the years, I gained weight, filled in all over, and have D's now. Glad I didn't bother with the surgery, as it turned out, I didn't need it.


Wow - you're lucky. When my wife was pregnant and breast feeding her boobs looked amazing! She loved them and the talk about implants picked up. We said let's wait and see what happens after you stop breast feeding. 

Well, soon after she stopped, the size decreased dramatically and they've dropped a bit which makes things worse. I think she might feel a lot sexier with implants but want to be sure she doesn't regret them (or me) after.

We talked about her body/image issues this morning - she's such a great communicator. Probably pick it up again over the weekend.


----------



## CandieGirl

Yes, I've heard that pregnancy and feeding can destroy boobs. I had my first 2 kids very young, fed both, and boobs stayed small. The weight gain came once I hit 30 years of age, and they got bigger. Not huge, but much more than what I started off with! Got pregnant again at 34, and thought that for sure it would ruin the boobs. Fed him, and boobs were still great! Now, at the ripe old age of 42, they're still pretty nice, just softer. I'm ageing. Can't help that!

For me, implants are not an option even if I wanted them. Too expensive!


----------



## xena74

If she really does want to get them my last bit of advise would be get a female Dr..One that does want to give her "stripper boobs" I shopped around, found a female, paid ALOT more $$ than if I went to other Dr.'s. But then benefit, they look real. My new primary care Dr. looked at my chart at my 1st visit and then when she opened my gown said,"wow, those are the best i've ever seen". She asked what Dr. I went to since she too wanted to get them after breast feeding.


----------



## carras

xena74 said:


> If she really does want to get them my last bit of advise would be get a female Dr..One that does want to give her "stripper boobs" I shopped around, found a female, paid ALOT more $$ than if I went to other Dr.'s. But then benefit, they look real. My new primary care Dr. looked at my chart at my 1st visit and then when she opened my gown said,"wow, those are the best i've ever seen". She asked what Dr. I went to since she too wanted to get them after breast feeding.


Was your dr. in FLA?


----------



## xena74

Yes in Jacksonville, you close? I could give you the name. I drove from Orlando to get the surgery, like I said, she's the best!


----------



## carras

No - but thanks anyway.


----------



## xena74

I would visit her site anyway, she has alot of good information.

Breast Augmentation Jacksonville Fl, Breast Implants


----------



## carras

I will - thanks


----------



## His_Pixie

I'm 53 years old. I got implants when I was 21, after learning I was infertile. I had absolutely NOTHING up top, except nipples. I was teased in high school by everyone, which I always just laughed off but it hit hard. I was disproportionate. My waist was 23 inches and my hips 36 inches. But I had NO CHEST.

When I learned I couldn't have children, it struck to the core of my feelings of femininity. I was devastated and felt so very unfeminine. Aggressive infertility treatments were just beginning to be developed at that time. With my self-esteem at its lowest, I got silicone implants. My measurements were then 36(c)-23-36. I was quite pleased with that. 

I do NOT regret them! They enhanced my life and I felt confident in my body for the first time. I did it FOR ME, not for anyone else. 

Be aware that implants are not forever. They have a lifespan of about 15 years. So they DO require replacing. I now have saline implants. I prefer silicone and if I do redo them (gasp), I'll go back to silicone. Would I prefer natural breasts? Of course...but not nonexistent natural breasts. Nature didn't give them to me so I went out and got them myself.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

Like I said earlier, nobody has a right to tell a woman not to get implants. It is easy for a natural big breasted or tall slender woman to tell others to be "natural" but if it makes a woman feel more sexy and womanly, then go for it.

If I ever got them done I would want research on the doctor who is doing it so it isn't a butcher job.

There are some great results and some not so great results too!


----------



## thunderstruck

CandieGirl said:


> My husband and 2 of my ex boyfriends can all claim that the t*ts they paid for walked out the door within a few months of implantation.


I saw a vid of a comedian a while back..."Guys, if you've been married at least 5 years, and your wife gets implants...trust me, they aren't for you." :smthumbup:


----------



## JenniferMarried36

Also 2 of my friends were a 34D before they had kids and now both of them barely fit in a B. Their breasts got beat up big time.

They both want to get surgery but don't have the money for it.

It seems like half the women who had big boobs before breastfeeding lose their volume and size after.

Some of my smaller breasted friends actually went up a size after breastfeeding.

Weird now nature works sometimes.


----------



## F27

Breast implants are good for self-esteem... how true.


----------



## LookingForTheSun

Love them. Lost a lot of weight after finding out about husband's affair - lost a lot of breast size, had 2 kids, and always wanted them to be like they were right after birth of children - full and perky, but did not want to spend the money on me that I could spend on my family. Not knowing if I was going to stay married and angry as hell at my husband, I got them done - for me! I knew that I was not going to have any hangups about my body if I had to start in the dating pool again and I finally felt like it was time I did something for me instead of putting others first. Not only do I have great breasts, I have also hit it hard in the gym, lost 30 lbs total, back in a size 4/5 from being in a 10 for 10 years.....and I only own bikinis! I also got a lift and went conservative - am a full C and could not be happier.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I've never even entertained thoughts of getting them bigger and according to desired sizes these days, wouldn't be any men knocking themselves out to look at mine. 

Husband is a naturalist anyway and for this, I am very thankful. I hope I never live to see the day where I may NEED to get them - due to cancer. Always a fear for a woman...no matter who we are - but I thank God they got 'em - just in case !

Breastless would make me terribly insecure... smaller ones, No, I have never compared them. 

What I worry about is the trend with young women today... some parents are paying for these as Graduation presents, "forget the Car mom & dad, get me some Implants !"  But that is another issue. I hope she doesn't hook up with a BF who praises the D cup... that's some pressure alot of young girls just don't need in their lives.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

I told my 2 girlfriend's to both go for it, hey you only live once and imagine how hard it would be to go from a nice perky D cup to a small B cup.

I told them not to worry about opinions from anybody else and go for it for yourself.

And I am sure their husbands will be excited as hell afterwards too!!


----------

